# WED STEAMUPS AT WELTYK'S



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all,We here in Michigan are having Wed Steamup's.All Are invited to Run with Us.If You have any interest in getting into Live Steam.Than Come over and take a look at the great World of live Steam.We will have pictures posted today of Todays Steamup.If in Michigan,Come over and Run with Us.....


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are the pictures and Video of Todays Steamup/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0> http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/3RDWEDSTEAMUP43008


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

URL for those who don't like copy/paste: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/3RDWEDSTEAMUP43008


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, 
So much easier for us computer dummies. 
Looks like Bob, Tom and the guys had a great day, more fun than my carpal tunnel surgery. 
Steam Tom 3


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

STEAMTom 3,Again You are right.MUCH More fun,than Surgery.Hope all is well ,Hope"You" again Make one of our steamups this Year.Tom I don't know if You know that SteamTom 1 and SteamTom 2,Both have the same Birthday! June the 4th.Is by chance Your June 4th??????? 
KEY 
Steamtom 1 =Tom Myers 
Steamtom 2 = Tom Toth 
SteamTom 3 + Tom Bowdler 
From this point on,You will be known as SteamTom 3 You know that means You will have to have a good Michigan IPA with Us,Its the hops


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

After several years of deliberation Tom 1 and Tom 2 decided that even though I don't share the same birth date (I share mine with Hillary Clinton) They would allow me to be Steamtom 3. Jane and I are strongly considering attending "The Huck" event this summer. 
Tom 3


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, 

I want to hurry up my own local club track project... all this approval stuff is taking too long lol. At least, I will be visit my dad's this weekend to boil some water, lol 

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

In honor of *Wednesdays with Weltyk* Little Caesar's Pizza temporarily lowered their price for their *Hot to Go* large pepperoni pizza from $5.00 to $3.99, Wednesdays only. Guess what we had for lunch. 

Click here for some pictures. Videos will follow, when I get the time.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again, thanks for sharing. Looked like a great day for steaming. The last picture was a surprise to me. Nice addition to Bobs layout and canopy. See you soon at Durand.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Fred,John little Girl Made It.What a Great Job..Thanks John:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. Guys, (and ladies), here are the videos I promised of *Wednesdays with Weltyk* last: 

My 30+ year old Aster Schools Class 

Bob Weltyk's Accucraft Switcher 

Fritz Brohn's Roundhouse Lady Anne 

Jim Bowers' Roundhouse Sandy River Number 24 

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tom. Those are some great videos. Looks like you all are having a great time.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

If this is going to happen every week Im going to get seriuosly P------- off! 

ah well I did get to steam arepair job this morning, a lovely little Furness Railway 0-6-2 tanker unusual in that its meths fired and the power comes from a 2 cylinder osccillator engine mounted in the rear bunker and geared to the rear driver! runs like aSwiss watch. mechanically silent no rattles or knocks just aquiet chuff from the stack. 

Gordon.


----------



## switchback (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon, 
Rumor has it that you are planning to come to the next Diamondhead. If this is true, I may have to go there just to meet you in person. 

Rick Hammack


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

The link above for Steamtom1's videos takes you to a .wmv file. For a file that an Apple Mac can view, go to: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv1W0uTnbfI 

--A remarkable video


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

You like that old Schools. It sure makes a fine looking train. 

Have you run yours recently? Remember the last time we doubleheaded them... 










p.s. I will try to post all the videos on YouTube as well as on MLS. for all you Mac fans. 

p.p.s. You should try to make it over for our 4 (or counting Wednesday is it 5?) day SteamUp end of July, beginning of August. See MSSLS Future Events.


----------



## dcplasterer (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, What time of day due you start? I would like to come up. 

Don


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Don,We are starting about or a little before noon......Next weekend We will be out Steaming at Durant.10 AM to 4 PM each Day....Maps are on our web Site at: www. mssls.info


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

www.mssls.info


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom- 

Yes, the sight of the doubleheaded School engines pulling your rake of matching cars was unforgettable. Thanks for the posting, I want to save that image. ( By the way, Tom is an adept Aster driver, running that train without R/C ) 

cheers


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have compiled photos and videos of the first four *Wednesdays with Weltyk SteamUps*.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Love that standpipe filling the tender. 
Pat


----------

